# Unhappy with Tiffany diamond



## Sexypiggy

Hey guys,

I have just received a Tiffany setting engagement ring from my darling fiance and it is a gorgeous ring however I have a couple of issues with it and they are stressing me out :cry:

Can you please tell me if I am over-reacting? I know I am a lucky girl to be getting a Tiffany ring and am very grateful but I wanted this to be perfect (I am not looking to upgrade my ring etc down the track so I want this ONE ring to stay with me for life).

The reason we chose to go with Tiffany is because we trusted their brand would only carry the best and did not want to run around and spend the time and research associated with getting it from other jewelers.

The ring is 0.91 carats F color VVS1. My issues:

1) They have resized the ring too small. I have very very tiny fingers (size 2.75) and they had to ship the ring off to have a completely new setting made for me. I'm not sure if it is because the size of it is so small that it is hard to get the measurements right but right now it is very very difficult to take on and off. When my finger was measured for sizing I purposely ensured that the size would not be too snug.

2) The face up size of the diamond is small for the carat size. I compared it to my friend who has a Tiffany ring in the same setting 0.87 carats and mine is noticeably smaller. This surprised me a lot. I showed the two rings to other friends and they all commented that the 0.87 is bigger.

I don't know if it is worth approaching Tiffany about this or if I should just suck it up.

:cry:


----------



## km8282

Never just "suck it up" when it comes to something so expensive. Your fiancé spent a lot of money on the ring to make you happy and give you what you want  so that's what you should get! 

The size will always drive you crazy if it isn't sized right. It will only get tighter if you are slightly bloated, in hot/humid weather, gain a few lbs, or even when its slightly pushed up on your finger because of your wedding band, so it's best to get it fixed.

Maybe you can use the size issue to get back to Tiffany with your DF, then bring up the carat size? That's the tricky one. Can your friend come with you so you can compare it? 

Good luck op!


----------



## claudia09

You should definitely look into both. Sizing is really important, it's the winter - should definitely be looser. And as for the stone, ask to see the GIA papers - see if it matches. Your stone might just be cut differently or it could be the difference in setting.


----------



## cupcake34

Could you post a pic of your ring? Then we could also comment on the size.

However, if you're not completely happy with the ring, I would DEFINITELY approach Tiffany's about it and try to solve the matter


----------



## akimoto

Congratulations on your engagement! Do not stress. One of the best things going the Tiffany route is the international customer service you will receive. If it is sized too small, simply get them to resize it. My ring size is 2.5 and they sized it too small initially to 2.25 and it was too snug so I simply took it back to be resized. Like other TPF'ers mentioned, finger size can swell with bloating/ weather etc etc. 

With how the diamond faces up, it depends on the cut of the diamond. Yours might be cut deeper (your friend's cut shallower) so it faces up smaller. If you post the percentages/ angles here, Ame can advise you better on this. 

If size bothers you that much, how about sacrificing colour and go up in carat size? If you are not interested in researching online about cut/ angles, get Tiffany to source a diamond that has 3x excellent cut and sacrificing colour to say G, H or even I. If the cut is good, the diamond usually faces up white anyway. 

From my experience, Tiffany has awesome customer service, if you're not 100% satisfied, they will find ways to please you. I'm sure they will source more stones for you to compare. Do not stress too much, enjoy your engagement and look forward to building your life together


----------



## Sexypiggy

Hey guys,

Thanks so much for the kind words.


The proportions are as below:

Table depth %:         62.7%
Table size %:            58%
Crown Height %:        14.8% 
Crown angle:             35
Star Length %:          55%
Pavilion Depth %:       43.7%
Pavilion Angle:           41.2
Lower half Length %:  80%
Girdle thickness:         Medium to slt Thick
Girdle finish:              Faceted
Cutlet:                     None

Precision/polish/symmetry: all excellent


In hindsight I guess I should of asked for these proportions before my fiance purchased the ring but we assumed that as the ring is from Tiffany, there would be no issues with the cut at all and a 0.91 would naturally be bigger than a 0.87 stone. 

Initially we wanted a 1 carat one however it was out of our price range so the SA suggested getting something in the 0.90 range which would look pretty much like 1 carat unless it was placed right next to a 1 carat ring.

When I showed my colleagues my ring, they assumed it was 0.8 carats!!

:

This is really bothering me and I have no idea if Tiffany will allow me to exchange for a different diamond with a bigger face up size as the ring has already been resized. 

We went with Tiffany to avoid these issues however when I look at the diamond now it is very beautiful but just not 100% what I wanted. 

:cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Sexypiggy

Here is a picture of my ring


----------



## Sexypiggy

here is a picture of my friend's 0.87 carat ring on my finger


----------



## CartierLVer

IMHO if you are not totally satisfied take it back! Do what you must til your heart is contempt!!! Do you mind paying the extra fees to have it resized again? Did you have to pay the first time it was resized? Did they measure your finger correctly and got that measurement to resize it with? Try measuring the ring at Tiffanys and see if the person who resized messed up the measurements! This is your ring and ONLY ring from someone who loves you and you want to have beautifully adorned on your ring finger!!! Good luck and keep us updated. TY 

Also you comparing diamonds on other peoples fingers will only make you more unstable! IDK how diamonds are measured but it is only 0.04 carats of difference from your frends! Your frends pic versus your pic doesnt do justice for us to judge the rings when they are not side by side on the same finger! They both look the same size IMO.


----------



## Laila619

Hi,

Based on the stats you posted, the diamond is a little deep at 62.7% depth, so it's going to face up smaller than a less deeply cut stone of the same carat weight.  If your friend's 0.87 is less deep, her stone probably has a bigger diameter than yours and that's the reason why it looks bigger.  Can you still exchange the ring?  Look for a diamond with a depth of 62% or less.  Congrats on your engagement!


----------



## lovechildmonste

a .87 ct CAN LOOK BIGGER than a .91 ct. it DEPENDS ON THE CUT.


----------



## jssl1688

what is the most important criteria you look for in an ering? I get the feeling by the comparison your making with your friends ring, size is important to you, you can't fathom why her ring at a smaller carat weight faces up bigger than yours. however, there are many factors to consider. the cut is all different, with that being said, your friends e ring is probably cut more shallow than yours, because of that the face up will look bigger. that could also mean the overall light return, scintillation and fire does not perform as good as yours, vice versa. when a stone is cut either too shallow or too deep, it could effect the performance of a diamond. i don't want to go into too much detail to confuse you, but i think if your not happy with what you have, you should talk to tiffany and work something out. maybe you could look for another stone that has the proportions your looking for with a bigger spread on the table. oh and regards to the fit, you should def have them resize it. it needs to fit to your comfort level.


----------



## claudia09

.04 is an incredibly small difference - even with varying dimensions, the only way you can tell would be to line them up side by side. honestly, i can't tell from your photos and i think the more you compare the less happy you'll be. personally, you should be happy with your ring. it is suppose to represent something special - don't make it into a competition on whose diamond looks bigger, you'll end up negating the symbolic meaning behind it and there will always be someone with a larger diamond.

and if you really care about size/quality, you should consider going to other jewelers - for instance, VCA's minimum standards are E VVS2. in general, the quality at TIffany for diamonds are actually pretty low. a lot of their diamonds start at G/H and their cut isn't even certified by GIA, they do their own "tiffany cut." for the markup you're paying for the branding of Tiffany's, you can probably get a better diamond somewhere else.


----------



## Sexypiggy

Hi all,

Thank you for your responses. While I do agree that it is not a competition to see who has the biggest ring (nor do I want to make it one) I am quite disappointed for a few reasons. 

1.  We went to Tiffany because we did not want to go to another jeweler and spend the time and effort to research and analyze the different rings. We expected a ring from Tiffany would be of excellent quality and standard. I know we are paying a premium for the brand, however we expected that Tiffany would have minimum standards in regard to cut color and clarity as compared to a local jeweler. 

2. It is not a competition to see who has the biggest ring however we decided that a ring around the 1 carat size would be what we were most comfortable with and it is the size that I most preferred on my finger. The sa was informed of this and suggested we get a ring around 0.9 + carat mark. The whole time the sa suggested that it is the carat size that directly correlates to the size of the ring and that at 0.9+ carats it would be very difficult to distinguish from a full carat. At no time did they suggest the cut would influence the face up size of the ring. 

3. I wanted a ring around the 1 carat mark however received one that looks more like 0.8. If I wanted a ring of this size my fiancé could of saved more $$. 


I am really really unhappy with the ring and I don't know what to do


----------



## Florasun

Work with Tiffany to get the ring you want. This is too important to settle for something you are obviously so unhappy about.


----------



## bellapurse

Laila619 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Based on the stats you posted, the diamond is a little deep at 62.7% depth, so it's going to face up smaller than a less deeply cut stone of the same carat weight.  If your friend's 0.87 is less deep, her stone probably has a bigger diameter than yours and that's the reason why it looks bigger.  Can you still exchange the ring?  Look for a diamond with a depth of 62% or less.  Congrats on your engagement!



+1. I have seen 1 ct with 55% depth.  You may want to look into that.


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Go to Tiffany and get the ring that you want and the ring you will be happy with. Try on several, take some pictures and maybe go home and give it a few days to see what ring you like best. Sometimes its hard to decide right there on the spot in the store. Depth and cut can effect the size of the diamond and how big it appears when you look at it. Another reason to go to the store and compare several rings together.


----------



## skyqueen

So sorry you are unhappy!
Your ring is a bit deep, that's why it "faces up" smaller. Everything depends on the cut. 
As BellaPurse suggested look into a diamond with a 55% depth...even if you have to go down a bit in color. Most of my diamonds are G in color and face up very white.
If you are not happy now, you never will be. Work with Tiffany...hope you find the perfect ring!!!



Sorry...meant to say 55% TABLE.
Thanks, Amy


----------



## ame

First off, take a deep breath.   

Second, yes, it does face up a little smaller spread than it should, part of that is because it's a little deeper. It isn't the best cut stone out there, they do have better, and cut makes all the difference. It isn't looking like a .8, but it does look the same size as the .87 which isn't actually too far off. The .87 could be spreadier than average. Diamonds don't actually have a dead on mm size for every exact carat weight, they have an average ideal size, not all hit that exactly. Every stone is different.   

Dont stew. I would tell your fiance that you would like to go back to Tiffany and look at some other stones. They can work with you guys on that. Tell them you want to look for stones at the 1ct mark in the G VVS2-VS1 range and can they pull some certs for you on available stones in that range around your budget needs that you could exchange this stone for.  You can probably make the 1ct mark IF you go down one on color and one on clarity, at least. F VVS1 is not something your eye can probably discern, especially not unless its next to something of higher color or lower color. Clarity at that grade point is not naked-eye detectable. If you went down to a G VS1, not only would the clarity still be completely naked-eye clean, and probably still completely loupe clean, you wouldn't tell a whit of difference to your eye colorwise, at all, and you would get a slightly larger stone.   

Ideally, if you can get a stone with a 55% table and around a 60% depth and a thin-medium girdle, that would be pretty much perfect. That way you're getting the perfect spread for the carat weight and you're not losing weight in the middle or bottom of the stone. You don't want a 55% depth as was mentioned earlier in this thread, you want a 55% table. That will provide you with more fire. A properly cut stone will give you more edge to edge brilliance, and will make the stone look bigger overall.


----------



## ame

Also, while I don't know if they'd accept a return with the state of the resizing/remake of your setting, you could definitely break the 1carat mark if you're willing to walk away from the brand. You can get an almost identical setting with a super ideal cut stone elsewhere, and then get a Tiffany wedding band and have a set that looks like the real thing. 

Example:
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/bgd-engagement-ring-upgrade-798764.html


----------



## MatAllston

I have the same classic Tiffany ring. I am very happy with my ring and their great customer service. I would go back to Tiffany and ask them to check the size of the ring. It could be that they have made a mistake by sizing it smaller than 2.75. You can also speak to them and said that they suggested 2.75 but that size is too tight on you. As for the stone, get a different one, if you can consider going gown to G, H, I and VS, you can get one that's over 1 carat. My stone is 1.35c, I and it faces up white. 

Go back and speak to your SA, I'm sure Tiffany would make it right for you. Good luck.


----------



## Harpertoo

skyqueen said:


> So sorry you are unhappy!
> Your ring is a bit deep, that's why it "faces up" smaller. Everything depends on the cut.
> As BellaPurse suggested look into a diamond with a 55% depth...even if you have to go down a bit in color. Most of my diamonds are G in color and face up very white.
> If you are not happy now, you never will be. Work with Tiffany...hope you find the perfect ring!!!



+1 
Work with Tiffany to get better proportions. (Although keep in mind you can go too far the other way and get a something that faces up larger but looks less lively.) Tiffany has quality parameters on their stones, but you still have to be aware of what you want. 
It's a great idea to go down in color!


----------



## ame

MatAllston said:


> I have the same classic Tiffany ring. I am very happy with my ring and their great customer service. I would go back to Tiffany and ask them to check the size of the ring. It could be that they have made a mistake by sizing it smaller than 2.75. You can also speak to them and said that they suggested 2.75 but that size is too tight on you. As for the stone, get a different one, if you can consider going gown to G, H, I and VS, you can get one that's over 1 carat. My stone is 1.35c, I and it faces up white.   Go back and speak to your SA, I'm sure Tiffany would make it right for you. Good luck.


  I really do agree with this, I mentioned this too. Go down on color at least, that will free up some funds for a larger stone. USUALLY a color grade is about $1000-$1500 difference per step, when pricing a stone. So if you went down even to a G, you could go up a little in size. I wear an H with med-strong blue fluor. I think if you went to a G or H and down one clarity grade, you would be able to easily clear 1ct.  But the sizing thing is an easily corrected thing. Is it ALWAYS too snug or only in some parts of the day? Because your ring size will change several times even in a day. I would go up 1/2 size at most, because when you wear a wedding band with it it will get snugger and in summer (unless you're in a year round warm climate)it will be snugger also.


----------



## Laila619

luciness said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 2. It is not a competition to see who has the biggest ring however we decided that a ring around the 1 carat size would be what we were most comfortable with and it is the size that I most preferred on my finger. The sa was informed of this and suggested we get a ring around 0.9 + carat mark. The whole time the sa suggested that it is the carat size that directly correlates to the size of the ring and that at 0.9+ carats it would be very difficult to distinguish from a full carat. At no time did they suggest the cut would influence the face up size of the ring.



That's too bad that they never mentioned cut would influence the face up size of the ring, because it absolutely does.  Not all Tiffany diamonds are well-cut.  Most are going to be fine, Tiffany will not sell a bad diamond.  But your particular stone is what's called a "steep deep" so the cut is what's making it face up small.  I hope they will still accept an exchange.  If you can get the proportions of new stones, you can enter them into the HCA tool on Pricescope (http://www.pricescope.com/tools/hca).  Anything scoring under 2 will probably be a great stone!


----------



## Carnel

If you truly don't love it...send it back. Don't settle for something you don't like. 

But let me tell you that your ring looks great on your finger, not small at all


----------



## surfergirljen

claudia09 said:


> .04 is an incredibly small difference - even with varying dimensions, the only way you can tell would be to line them up side by side. honestly, i can't tell from your photos and i think the more you compare the less happy you'll be. personally, you should be happy with your ring. it is suppose to represent something special - don't make it into a competition on whose diamond looks bigger, you'll end up negating the symbolic meaning behind it and there will always be someone with a larger diamond.
> 
> and if you really care about size/quality, you should consider going to other jewelers - for instance, VCA's minimum standards are E VVS2. in general, the quality at TIffany for diamonds are actually pretty low. a lot of their diamonds start at G/H and their cut isn't even certified by GIA, they do their own "tiffany cut." for the markup you're paying for the branding of Tiffany's, you can probably get a better diamond somewhere else.



I agree with this totally. First of all .04 ct is a teeny difference! I would think it would be hard to see with the eye (I find .10 even hard to spot!) ... but most importantly I don't think you should obsess with comparing your ring to your friend's. There is always going to be a bigger/better/lower colour/higher colour ring and if you worry about who's is "better" (maybe yours is better in colour for example) you'll make yourself nuts! I feel so bad that you are obsessing over this when you just got a dreamy ring and engaged!!! 

But that said - you should be happy with the ring, so definitely if it is going to bother you then you should see if you can exchange it. Honestly... it kind of sounds like you'd be happy as long as it was bigger than your friends! I hope that doesn't sound mean but that sounds like what your sticking issue is. 

In defence of Tiffany's - they DO have excellent customer service. If it is too small simply ask them to resize. Not an issue, they will do it for free. 

Secondly, it's been said above but diamonds ARE cut differently - some are shallower than others. Carat is a WEIGHT, not just "size". So it's entirely possible as said above that hers faces up bigger. That doesn't make it BETTER by the way - some face up big but aren't cut as well and won't sparkle as much. I haven't run the numbers but someone here said it was a teeny bit deep so there you go. 

All Tiffany diamonds are beautifully cut. But some are MORE beautifully cut than others. Or I should say "technically better" - some might prefer a certain cut! It can be a personal thing. I can tell you my first one was triple x and GORGEOUS, but came up on that pricescope TLR test (forget what it's called!) with "goods and very goods" at 3.9. My new one is also triple x but came in at 1.6 or something - excellent in everything except VG on "spread". "Spread" is something you might like to be "excellent" personally if you are concerned with it facing up as big as possible for your size. 

I think you should consider going "down" by one in colour and up a bit in size - I have one that is over 2 ct. so very easy to see flaws in, and it's G VS2 and I can't see any flaws with my eye, and the colour is gorgeous icy nearly colourless. Something to consider! 

But really I think you should stop trying on friend's rings and comparing and be happy with your gorgeous Tiffany ring! Either this one or a new one. The issue isn't Tiffany quality here... I think it's something else!   I understand wanting it to be perfect though so you might as well exchange it if it bothers you so much. As long as it doesn't hurt DF's feelings. 

BOTH your rings are beautiful - just enjoy being engaged!!!


----------



## surfergirljen

MatAllston said:


> I have the same classic Tiffany ring. I am very happy with my ring and their great customer service. I would go back to Tiffany and ask them to check the size of the ring. It could be that they have made a mistake by sizing it smaller than 2.75. You can also speak to them and said that they suggested 2.75 but that size is too tight on you. As for the stone, get a different one, if you can consider going gown to G, H, I and VS, you can get one that's over 1 carat. My stone is 1.35c, I and it faces up white.
> 
> Go back and speak to your SA, I'm sure Tiffany would make it right for you. Good luck.



I can vouch for this - hers is GORGEOUS! Had no idea it was an I MatAllston!!! 

They will exchange it I'm sure, don't worry.

OH and don't be shy to ask for the diamond certificate - it is on file and they'll print it out for you if you ask without question. You can put a few on hold and come home and post here - Ame will help you pick the best one!


----------



## ame

surfergirljen said:


> but most importantly I don't think you should obsess with comparing your ring to your friend's. There is always going to be a bigger/better/lower colour/higher colour ring and if you worry about who's is "better" (maybe yours is better in colour for example) you'll make yourself nuts! I feel so bad that you are obsessing over this when you just got a dreamy ring and engaged!!!
> 
> But that said - you should be happy with the ring, so definitely if it is going to bother you then you should see if you can exchange it. *Honestly... it kind of sounds like you'd be happy as long as it was bigger than your friends! I hope that doesn't sound mean but that sounds like what your sticking issue is. *


  I have to agree with this. It does sound like you're worrying more about "winning" and less about the amount of money and effort your fiance just put into a really amazing piece of jewelry offered to you as a symbol when he asked you to marry him, and that's quite bratty. Like, ultimate FWP. Engagement rings and diamonds are not requirements of life. They're nice little baubles that you can wear. They won't be the end of the world if you don't have them or don't have the biggest one.  And yes, I will be glad to help.


----------



## Sexypiggy

Hey guys, 

Thanks for the responses! 

Once again I'd like to clarify that I'm not trying to have a competition with my friend about ring size - i have friends who have gorgoeus 2 carat + rings and I sit there and admire, not compare my ring with theirs! If I wanted to have a competition I would not have gone to Tiffany as I know I will get a smaller diamond for the same amount of $$

My issue is I hada certain size and look in my mind that I wanted to go for, and the diamond I got does not meet those standards. If I wanted a diamond to look like this one I might as well have paid less for a better cut stone with lower carat. 

I have emailed the Tiffany SA who assisted us with the purchase already and am waiting for a response. 

Will keep you guys posted!


----------



## surfergirljen

Laila619 said:


> That's too bad that they never mentioned cut would influence the face up size of the ring, because it absolutely does.  Not all Tiffany diamonds are well-cut.  Most are going to be fine, Tiffany will not sell a bad diamond.  But your particular stone is what's called a "steep deep" so the cut is what's making it face up small.  I hope they will still accept an exchange.  If you can get the proportions of new stones, you can enter them into the HCA tool on Pricescope.  Anything scoring under 2 will probably be a great stone!



They might not actually know! Honest to God the girl (a few) I worked with didn't know what that HCA tool WAS! I told her I wanted to run the certificates to find the best "performing" diamond and all she new about was the Tiffany EX/EX/EX. And like I said I had two XXX ones that had vastly different performance/cut scores. Then again not everyone is as picky as us girls here!


----------



## ame

luciness said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Thanks for the responses!
> 
> Once again I'd like to clarify that I'm not trying to have a competition with my friend about ring size - i have friends who have gorgoeus 2 carat + rings and I sit there and admire, not compare my ring with theirs! If I wanted to have a competition I would not have gone to Tiffany as I know I will get a smaller diamond for the same amount of $$
> 
> My issue is I hada certain size and look in my mind that I wanted to go for, and the diamond I got does not meet those standards. If I wanted a diamond to look like this one I might as well have paid less for a better cut stone with lower carat.
> 
> I have emailed the Tiffany SA who assisted us with the purchase already and am waiting for a response.
> 
> Will keep you guys posted!



Before you accept anything get all the specs and post them and we will give you some input. Like I said and MatAlston said, it may be worth going down in color and clarity a grade or two and that will give you the carat and "look" you want without exceeding budget. No one will see a difference in the color or clarity. And no one will know besides the two of you.

You're also lucky enough to have tiny friggin fingers so it looks bigger on your hand than on say my hand of an average ring size. And for that I "hate" you.


----------



## MatAllston

surfergirljen said:


> I can vouch for this - hers is GORGEOUS! Had no idea it was an I MatAllston!!!
> 
> They will exchange it I'm sure, don't worry.
> 
> OH and don't be shy to ask for the diamond certificate - it is on file and they'll print it out for you if you ask without question. You can put a few on hold and come home and post here - Ame will help you pick the best one!



Yes Jen, mine is an I and none of my friends believe that it is an I. When I first started my search, I was set on getting a F and VVS2 but after looking at a ton of rings at Tiffany, I walked away with a larger stone but within the same budget. I could not be happier.  

OP - Here is a picture of my ring, I color along with one of my Tiffany bands in G colour. IRL, I can't see the colour difference. Sorry, my solitaire is very dirty, I didn't get a chance to clean it before I took the picture. 

l'm sure Tiffany will make it right for you. Keep up posted and good luck.


----------



## Sexypiggy

Thank you Ame! I will definitely post the specs up before I decide to purchase in the future. Fingers crossed tiffany will let me exchange the diamond.  

And WOW that is a gorgeous ring!! May I ask how it score on the HCA?


----------



## ame

I wear a H VS1. Mine is not Tiffany, and is a special cut, but it is an H nonetheless. I wear it next to a Tiffany band though, so you can see the lack of color difference.


----------



## ame

luciness said:


> Thank you Ame! I will definitely post the specs up before I decide to purchase in the future. Fingers crossed tiffany will let me exchange the diamond.
> 
> And WOW that is a gorgeous ring!! May I ask how it score on the HCA?



Don't get TOO hung up on the HCA...that's a helper to weed out stones based on one guy's specific range for ideal, but stones that fall outside the range can still be amazing.

I can't imagine they will say no, esp if you just bought it. They want you to be happy.


----------



## Sexypiggy

Gorgeous rings!!! I guess I will be willing to go down in color and clarity if Tiffany will agree to an exchange. 

And I will definitely post stats up before making any decisions!

The sales manager called me today - we will be meeting with him on Saturday to discuss the options. 

I hope it all goes well.


----------



## phillj12

I would defer to the other ladies here about diamond size, etc! But what I do know is that if the ring is tight now, that is NOT going to change! I think you have to have it resized otherwise it will be uncomfortable! Good luck!!


----------



## ame

luciness said:


> Gorgeous rings!!! I guess I will be willing to go down in color and clarity if Tiffany will agree to an exchange.
> 
> And I will definitely post stats up before making any decisions!
> 
> The sales manager called me today - we will be meeting with him on Saturday to discuss the options.
> 
> I hope it all goes well.



EXCELLENT. Get that ring resized as well.


----------



## cung

Here is mine, Tiffany 0.83ct and measured 6.1mm. Just a comparison for you to look at, I think yours is not small overall.


----------



## Sexypiggy

*Update*


I managed to get out of work early today so I went to Tiffany this afternoon. 

The sales manager was insistent the ring is of excellent proportions however he pulled out another 0.91 carat and 0.84 carat already in the store to compare. The other 0.91 faced up noticeably bigger and the 0.84 was the same size!

Long story short, my ring is now on its way to New York to be reappraised and he is currently doing a search for my perfect ring. 

Unfortunately, he advised that they are not allowed to send me the cut specs over email so I'm not too sure how I can get them to let the experts on here to see! I guess I will cross that bridge once I am on it. 

Also, when they measured it the size was 2.5 which meant it was sized too small (I requested 2.75) which explains why it fit so tightly. 

I am happy that Tiffany was willing to work with me to work out a solution find my perfect ring when they saw how unhappy I was.


----------



## Kissmark

luciness said:


> *Update*
> 
> Unfortunately, he advised that they are not allowed to send me the cut specs over email so I'm not too sure how I can get them to let the experts on here to see! I guess I will cross that bridge once I am on it.



This is not true with in my case at all. My SA sent me the specs and sometimes copies of the certificate whenever I requested. I did however work with a US based store. Are you in the US?


----------



## Sexypiggy

Hmm Tiffany US might have a different policy then. 

I am based in Australia and our Tiffany prices are always more than the rest of the world without a lot of the perks !

The sales manager said the only way I can view the specs is to go into the store..


----------



## ame

luciness said:


> *Update*
> 
> 
> I managed to get out of work early today so I went to Tiffany this afternoon.
> 
> The sales manager was insistent the ring is of excellent proportions however he pulled out another 0.91 carat and 0.84 carat already in the store to compare. The other 0.91 faced up noticeably bigger and the 0.84 was the same size!
> 
> Long story short, my ring is now on its way to New York to be reappraised and he is currently doing a search for my perfect ring.
> 
> *Unfortunately, he advised that they are not allowed to send me the cut specs over email so I'm not too sure how I can get them to let the experts on here to see! I guess I will cross that bridge once I am on it. *
> 
> Also, when they measured it the size was 2.5 which meant it was sized too small (I requested 2.75) which explains why it fit so tightly.
> 
> I am happy that Tiffany was willing to work with me to work out a solution find my perfect ring when they saw how unhappy I was.


While I am calling bullsh!t on that, you are stuck working with them on this in order to get a ring you are happier with. Are you willing to go down a color and clarity grade or two to go larger on the stone? I would really consider that if you would like to get a larger stone unless this exact stone size is a big deal to you.


----------



## bellapurse

Write down the specs and post those as soon as you get them.  Wait until the experts here give you an opinion.  Take pictures too and post.  Tell the SA that you need to think about it.


----------



## Carnel

They told you they can't send you the specs of the diamond you bought from them by email? That doesn't make sense...and they should have given you a report when the ring was bought anyway.

Keep us updated when you get the specs for your stone, we may be able to help!


----------



## Harpertoo

ame said:


> While I am calling bullsh!t on that, you are stuck working with them on this in order to get a ring you are happier with. Are you willing to go down a color and clarity grade or two to go larger on the stone? I would really consider that if you would like to get a larger stone unless this exact stone size is a big deal to you.



*OMG - I so agree with you!*
I get that Tiffany is trying to hold the line on their brand premium and not allow diamonds to be commodified - but that ship has sailed! They need to step up the customer service, or these e-rings could be the one & only Tiffany purchase for many new couples!

OP - I hope they are able to win you over with stellar customer service & find the perfect stone. They should be jumping through hoops after the sizing error. Best of luck.


----------



## Sexypiggy

Sorry I'm not too sure how to quote replies on iPhone however I was pretty surprised they couldn't  tell me diamond details over email as well. 

After seeing the GORGEOUS rings on here I am definitely willing to go down color/clarity. 

When the SA pulled out two rings yesterday I thought the E and G color looked the same! I am either super color blind or their pretty lights are really amazing. 

I am assuming (correct me if I'm wrong) that lower color and clarities will only be more obvious to the naked eye with a larger stone. At less than 1 carats I will be safe to stick to G or H? As for clarity, would I be ok with VS2? I guess I won't be carrying a loupe around with me to look at it. 

As for depth, I will aim for something around 60. 

Now waiting for him to email me the results of his diamond search!


----------



## ame

You won't see a difference to your eye til you're probably at least to a J face up. And may not even then unless it is side by side a higher color grade. That's how you see it anyway. Side view may see some warmth but you're not looking at it from the side. Body color really only shows face up in lower colors or in much larger stones.

I would look for a g-h-i color and vs1 clarity. That way you know it's white and clean. You may get by fine with a vs2 but a vs1 is mind and eye clean. And you will break the carat mark.


----------



## outtacontrol

Its easy to get hung up on numbers, I think they can make things quite confusing. Although they are good to know to make sure you are getting what you pay for.

Go with whatever 'sings' to you, tiffany diamonds are all so beautiful!!  Im pretty sure even a lower grade than vs2 is going to be eye clean, look at everything!! Get the biggest you can 

Edit: just for fun, give the SA your budget and say "get me the largest stone for X amout" and see what they come up with


----------



## ame

I like that last piece of advice a lot. The "what is the largest one or what are the largest ones you can get in my budget"


----------



## Kissmark

Tiffany's inventory is actually pretty limited, especially around the 1ct size because many people want that just over 1 ct range. I learned that I had to be flexible, and anything G/H, VS1/VS2 was okay with me as long as the cut is  good. Although I have to say when I compared the plot charts of a VS1 vs a VS2 diamond (both charts sent to me by email!) I was much more comfortable with a VS1 diamond.


----------



## elliesaurus

outtacontrol said:


> Its easy to get hung up on numbers, I think they can make things quite confusing. Although they are good to know to make sure you are getting what you pay for.
> 
> Go with whatever 'sings' to you, tiffany diamonds are all so beautiful!!  Im pretty sure even a lower grade than vs2 is going to be eye clean, look at everything!! Get the biggest you can
> 
> *Edit: just for fun, give the SA your budget and say "get me the largest stone for X amout" and see what they come up with*



This. I was at Tiffany once and saw someone who told the SA his budget for an engagement ring was X, and that he only had half an hour. The SA was super professional and said she would show him the biggest ring he could get for his budget vs the whitest ring vs the highest clarity, so that they could figure out what he really wanted.

When my DF was picking my ring out, he knew that above all, I cared most about the sparkle so that's what he went with and ended up with a G/VS2. Several people have looked at it and told me that they thought it was D or E. In the end, the letters don't really matter. It's more about how you feel when you see it.


----------



## MatAllston

Keep in mind that G/H/I is near colorless and still faces up white. Mine is an I, with no  
flourescence and it faces up white.


----------



## Kissmark

elliesaurus said:


> This. I was at Tiffany once and saw someone who told the SA his budget for an engagement ring was X, and that *he only had half an hour*. The SA was super professional and said she would show him the biggest ring he could get for his budget vs the whitest ring vs the highest clarity, so that they could figure out what he really wanted.
> 
> When my DF was picking my ring out, he knew that above all, I cared most about the sparkle so that's what he went with and ended up with a G/VS2. Several people have looked at it and told me that they thought it was D or E. *In the end, the letters don't really matter. It's more about how you feel when you see it*.



That SA was good! but that guy only had half an hour for such an important purchase? lol

I have to agree that in most cases people won't know the difference, only how comfortable you feel. My MIL, who is quite knowledgable about and picky with jewelry, was looking at my ring other day and said, this must be colorless. When I told her it's G she was really surprised. Honestly I think most people can't tell when it's on your finger.


----------



## ame

When set, 99.9% wouldn't be able to tell. It's very hard to even get a totally accurate appraisal with a set stone.


----------



## Sexypiggy

Hmm I think I would probably get the best value with a G-I vs1 then. 

When in the store, should I be holding the diamond to natural light to gauge the color or just against a white background is fine?

Another question, would most people prefer a higher color with say a lower clarity or a lower color with a higher clarity. Eg all other factors equal, would u prefer a F vs2 or G vvs1

Btw thank you so much everyone for the helpful responses and pics of your lovely rings!!


----------



## ame

If it were me, I would say a g vs1 or h vs1. If those were the ONLY options, and the size was the same and all cut parameters were the same, G VVS1. But G/H VS1 Meets in the middle, and goes down a hair in color. G-H-I is white, and VS1 is clean. And a great value at the same time.  I like high clarity but VVS is overkill and not worth paying for, and VS2 to me is not mind or eye clean enough for my tastes. 

Is there a reason you are looking at F/G and VVS clarities? Those don't sparkle more than an H-I VS clarity, bec CUT QUALITY is what makes a diamond sparkle, NOT it's color or clarity grade.

If you can do both white background and natural and sunlight, that would be ideal.


----------



## etk123

I'd prefer colorless with a lower clarity as long as it's eye clean. I think I'm pretty easy to please on clarity, but not as easy on color. This is really personal preference. Hopefully you'll know when you see them!


----------



## surfergirljen

My Tiffany Classic is a 2.1 carat G VS2 and it's perfect! I'm very colour sensitive and could only tell it was "slightly colourless" if held next to a D. Also, there's a lot of "window" to look through on the sides in a stone that size and I can't see any flaws without a loupe, even then I think there's a tiny feather somewhere - but Tiffany's VS2's are eye and mind clean!! 

I think G VS2 is an excellent place to land. Still "near colourless" (as is H) and eye-clean (check it though) but  you can get into some nice size at those specs!! All of the Tiffany celebration bands (the larger 5 stone ones I've been looking at - maybe they're not actually celebration bands, they are about 1.16 - 1.5 carats total and have their own diamond certificates for each diamond) are G VS1/2. Perfect!!

OH and yes bullsh*t on the certificates! I have mine right here - the PDF was emailed to me when I was shopping for my upgrade!!


----------



## NY Village Girl

Ditto, my Tiffany solitaire is 1.25 ct G VS1, and it is very bright, sparkly, and white.  I think you would be very happy with anything in the G-H (possibly also I), VS1-VS2 range.  I am contemplating an upgrade to 2.0 cts (if I can get DH on board), and would happily go down slightly in color and clarity to H VS2 to get the size stone I want.

Can't wait to see the diamond spec options!


----------



## elliesaurus

Kissmark said:


> That SA was good! but that guy only had half an hour for such an important purchase? lol



The SA was great and I really wish more SAs would do that. The guy clearly didn't know anything about diamonds; he probably thought he could point to any ring in the display. He was rushing for a flight too!

I would suggest for you, OP, to look at the stones  without thinking about the specs and when you've narrowed it down to your top 3, check the specs with our TPF experts.


----------



## Sexypiggy

Thanks everyone for the suggestions!

I think I will aim for a G-H (maybe I if I realize I am not color sensitive at all) at vs1. 

I will try to reach the 1 carat mark or just under it. 

I have looked back at the SAs original email with all the rings he found and there are quite large differences in terms of color and clarity so I'm not too sure if he will be able to source one now that matches those specs exactly. 

These were the original diamonds that were found:

.91 carat weight, F colour, VVS2 clarity,
.92 carat weight, E colour, VVS2 clarity,
.94 carat weight, F colour, VS2 clarity, 

.95 carat weight, H colour, VVS1 clarity,
.95 carat weight, G colour, VVS1 clarity, 
.97 carat weight, E colour, VVS2 clarity, 
1.05 carat weight, F colour, VVS2 clarity,


----------



## cung

I would say go for G VVS1 as I am both color and clarity sensitive. It's  mind clean to me, even I know G vs1 is still eye clean to naked eyes


----------



## ame

luciness said:


> Thanks everyone for the suggestions!
> 
> I think I will aim for a G-H (maybe I if I realize I am not color sensitive at all) at vs1.
> 
> I will try to reach the 1 carat mark or just under it.
> 
> I have looked back at the SAs original email with all the rings he found and there are quite large differences in terms of color and clarity so I'm not too sure if he will be able to source one now that matches those specs exactly.
> 
> These were the original diamonds that were found:
> 
> .91 carat weight, F colour, VVS2 clarity,
> .92 carat weight, E colour, VVS2 clarity,
> .94 carat weight, F colour, VS2 clarity,
> 
> .95 carat weight, H colour, VVS1 clarity,
> .95 carat weight, G colour, VVS1 clarity,
> .97 carat weight, E colour, VVS2 clarity,
> 1.05 carat weight, F colour, VVS2 clarity,



Is there a reason why so many VVS clarity stones? Did you request that or is that what was available?  Going higher on clarity and color is NOT going to mean the stone will sparkle more than one with lower color or clarity.


----------



## burberryprncess

luciness said:


> Thanks everyone for the suggestions!
> 
> I think I will aim for a G-H (maybe I if I realize I am not color sensitive at all) at vs1.
> 
> I will try to reach the 1 carat mark or just under it.
> 
> I have looked back at the SAs original email with all the rings he found and there are quite large differences in terms of color and clarity so I'm not too sure if he will be able to source one now that matches those specs exactly.
> 
> These were the original diamonds that were found:
> 
> .91 carat weight, F colour, VVS2 clarity,
> .92 carat weight, E colour, VVS2 clarity,
> .94 carat weight, F colour, VS2 clarity,
> 
> .95 carat weight, H colour, VVS1 clarity,
> .95 carat weight, G colour, VVS1 clarity,
> .97 carat weight, E colour, VVS2 clarity,
> 1.05 carat weight, F colour, VVS2 clarity,




Hi,

Like you, when I got engaged, my DF and I specifically looked for VVS1 or better because we were concerned about inclusions.  I also like colorless diamonds and settled for VVS1 E color 1.12 carats center stone.  Mines wasn't a Tiffany but still paid a premium for the above 1 carat mark with VVS1 and E color.  I still like D, E, and F diamonds because I like my diamonds set very high so I can see the sides and not only face up, plus I'm color sensitive.   But really VVS is an overkilled and expensive because no one, not even you will look at a diamond that closely unless you carry a loup every time you wear your diamond.  VS1 is amazingly beautiful.  In fact, I'm looking into Tiffany 2 carats and up at the moment.  I'm still a D,E,F girl, but I'll settle for VS1 because it is more affortable at the 2 carat mark.  

By the way, have you considered Hearts On Fire?  They are so sparkly, more so than Tiffany.  If you are into sparkles and fire effects, check out HOF.  HOF is not cheap but at least they have hearts and arrows and are supposedly the best cut diamonds around.  I know, it's not a Tiffany, but the fire is more amazing.


----------



## ame

You dont need a Hearts on Fire brand to get the same fire. Its all in the cut quality.


----------



## elliesaurus

ame said:


> You dont need a Hearts on Fire brand to get the same fire. Its all in the cut quality.



+1! We looked at solasferas vs unbranded diamonds with hearts and arrows and the one that we ended up with was comparable. The brand just adds a premium to the price.


----------



## burberryprncess

ame said:


> You dont need a Hearts on Fire brand to get the same fire. Its all in the cut quality.



I know.  I went diamond hunting recently and stumbled on this brand.


----------



## Sexypiggy

I think I will have to stick with Tiffany since they are exchanging my ring - doubt they will let me return it but thanks everyone for the suggestions 

It's so ironic how we initially decided to go with Tiffany because we didn't want to use too much time to do research and reading etc but I think I ended up doing more!

Now waiting waiting for the SA to send me diamond specs!!!


----------



## ame

Let us know when you get some. Don't settle. If you want to break 1c, go down on color/clarity to get there. If you don't care about that, get the color/clarity you want. But without going up in budget you're probably not going to get it all without sacrificing great cut.


----------



## outtacontrol

I'm excited to see your final reveal!  I would love to be in your shoes! Tiffany diamond dilemma!


----------



## sil

ame said:


> ....Its all in the cut quality.



This. I think this is the lesson here. 

It sounds like the in the original purchase the OP's number one priority was carat weight (needing to look like 1.0 to the eye.) And so the SA logically showed her rings in a carat weights as close to 1.0 as possible _but within her budget range. _ 
It's a bummer the SA didnt' go on to educate the customer of what they may have to _sacrifice_ in order to obtain a certain carat weight with budget parameters.

It's too bad Australia doesn't let their customer check out the specs. Weird. When I purchased my ring it took a long time and many many visits, with different stones brought in from various locations, each time they pulled out all the info I could possibly want to know about the stones (...with refreshments and snacks too!) 

luciness, I hope Tiffany will make finding another stone for you as painless as possible, because not being happy with such a significant purchase is no fun. Good luck.


----------



## ame

sil said:


> luciness, I hope Tiffany will make finding another stone for you as painless as possible, because *not being happy with such a significant purchase is no fun*. Good luck.



Vital. Seriously. You HAVE to love this piece. It's a LOOOOOT of money.

And dammit, they better ply you with refreshments.


----------



## outtacontrol

Any update?


----------



## Sexypiggy

No updates yet 


Still waiting for the SA to email me his ring search results.

Maybe there is a shortage of rings after valentines day ? ><

I did tel him I will be on holidays for two weeks starting next Thursday and he said he will definitely get back to me before then so I will just be patient! 

What type I refreshments does US tiffany have ?! We are just offered tea or coffee here


----------



## ame

I find that it depends what you're spending! Silver might get you water, but diamonds get you soda or sometimes champagne and cookies/chocolate 

I hope he is able to get you some results soon, he may have to search the entire selection, but I do assume the current selection is a little depleted due to valentines day


----------



## sweetpeach

luciness said:


> No updates yet
> 
> 
> Still waiting for the SA to email me his ring search results.
> 
> *Maybe there is a shortage of rings after valentines day ? ><*
> 
> I did tel him I will be on holidays for two weeks starting next Thursday and he said he will definitely get back to me before then so I will just be patient!
> 
> What type I refreshments does US tiffany have ?! We are just offered tea or coffee here





ame said:


> I find that it depends what you're spending! Silver might get you water, but diamonds get you soda or sometimes champagne and cookies/chocolate
> 
> I hope he is able to get you some results soon, he may have to search the entire selection, *but I do assume the current selection is a little depleted due to valentines day*



Just wanted to jump in and say the SA my BF and I working with did tell us yesterday that stock is a bit low right now because of Valentine's Day.  She said their "prime" buying season is from about mid-November through V-Day.  I hope you find your perfect ring soon (and I hope we do too )!


----------



## NY Village Girl

Sweetpeach, I was at Tiffany today trying on solitaires for a potential upgrade and also to pick up my new eternity band, and I have to say, I tried on an I color stone and was blown away by how gorgeous and bright white it looked.  I was pre-programmed to look only at G-H, but was amazed at how white the I was.  Although I currently have a G VS1, I think I may go for an I VS2 for my upgrade to get the carat size a want, and at a significant difference in price point.  

Just wanted to pass along my experience.

Can't wait to see your options!


----------



## Sexypiggy

Ok I am quite fed up now. 


I have been waiting patiently for almost a week for the results of the ring search and have heard nothing. 

Yesterday afternoon I called the SA and he promised he would email the list to me this morning. 

It is afternoon now and still nothing. I have called him today as well and left a voicemail. I don't think this behavior is professional at all considering he promised me he would get back to me this MORNING. Even a message to let me know he is still waiting on the results would be ok. 

If I could do this again I would NOT buy from tiffany. 

My bfs little brothers fiancé recently got her engagement ring back from resizing and the shape of the band was not even round - it was OVAL!! 

Very disappointed with Tiffany.


----------



## km8282

I'm so sorry this is turning into such a stressful experience. Can you request another SA? That is ridiculous under many circumstances, but especially for something so expensive.


----------



## Sexypiggy

I am dealing with the assistant sales MANAGER! *sigh*


----------



## Sexypiggy

Ok he has just emailed me 2 options 




0.96ct F VS1 
diameter 6.31mm 
Depth 62.1%
Price is $500 more

1.00ct H VS2 
diameter 6.53mm 
depth 59.3% 
Price is $200 more


----------



## Kissmark

luciness said:


> Ok he has just emailed me 2 options
> 
> 0.96ct F VS1
> diameter 6.31mm
> Depth 62.1%
> Price is $500 more
> 
> 1.00ct H VS2
> diameter 6.53mm
> depth 59.3%
> Price is $200 more



They only gave you depth %? Hard to say with only this but I guess no. 2 looks better. Are they both excellent cut?


----------



## Sexypiggy

I'm not too sure.. Apparently they can't give the specs over email so I will go into the store to have a look and possibly take a sneaky pic of the cert. 

Will tiffany vs2 be eye clean? I am reading some stuff online saying there might be specs of dust etc on the sides


----------



## ame

Id want more than the depth! But just based on what they've shown, 1ct. Look at them in person. See which one speaks to you.  6.5 is "average" mm size for a 1ct so youre looking at a pretty good spread on that 1ct right there depending on table size.


----------



## msop04

ame said:


> You dont need a Hearts on Fire brand to get the same fire. Its all in the cut quality.



THIS!  

When I was first started shopping for a diamond for my ering, I was stuck on G-H color and nothing less than VS2.  My SA found me a 2.03 ct, I, SI2, TRIPLE EXCELLENT cut and it was super white and totally eye clean!  A couple of months later, I decide to "upgrade" before I even got my ring and wanted a larger size.  SA called me in to look at a 2.43 ct, GIA, XXX, J, SI1 stone.  My immediate reaction was HE** NO!  I DON'T WANT A YELLOW DIAMOND!  

I was so blown away by the sparkle and fire, I never noticed any color.  Now, I'm not saying my ring is perfectly white, but when set, it LOOKS white.  Moral of the story is don't get caught up in all the specs... after all, you're not wearing the CERT on your hand for all to see.  If it LOOKS white and eye clean, then that's what it is!  

If you sacrificed color to H-I range, you could get a noticeably larger stone.  BTW, just because the cert says SI, it doesn't necessarily mean that it's less eye clean than a VS... It depends on what type of inclusion and where it is located.  (My inclusion is a white feather close to the girdle, and I had trouble finding it with the loupe.)  I have seen VS2's that are less eye clean than my SI...  

As long as it's a GIA Excellent cut, you will not notice the color near as much as with other labs or grading systems...  I really hope you find the stone of your dreams!


----------



## ame

As far as a cut grade on a cert, I don't take any lab's cut grade seriously if it's not an AGS grade. They are the only one with a legit straight up grade system for cut. GIA is working on one, but theirs is so broad it's not something I take into consideration. I look at angles. AGS looks at angles. GIA has some random-*** criteria.


----------



## burberryprncess

ame said:


> As far as a cut grade on a cert, I don't take any lab's cut grade seriously if it's not an AGS grade. They are the only one with a legit straight up grade system for cut. GIA is working on one, but theirs is so broad it's not something I take into consideration. I look at angles. AGS looks at angles. GIA has some random-*** criteria.



Is AGS more superior than GIA certification, and therefore, more reliable?


----------



## ame

In terms of cut grade, AGS is the standard and the only one that truly does grade cut quality, so if you're meaning reliable in terms of cut grade, yes. They are the pioneers, they actually developed cut grading standards.  GIA has been trying to develop one now kind of as catch-up. They've been "working on one" for decades, supposedly, but it was AGS coming out with one and making it legitimately a serious player that made GIA actually work on one. AGS developed the ASET scope which can identify light return in a stone and show whether or not it's properly cut. 

GIA has such a HUGE window for what they call excellent, and so many stones that are total dogs will fall into that excellent, and then stones that should be deemed excellent are deemed very good. Their criteria is so...not consistent, which is why angles are EXTREMELY vital to picking a quality stone, as well as seeing it in person, and not just going with the GIA "cut grade" to make a choice. Just because GIA says it's excellent, does not mean it is because their range for what they deem excellent is just so wide and varied. Where when you get an AGS Ideal, you know that sucker is gonna be amazing.

As far as clarity and color grades, I lean more to GIA, both are pretty on par, I tend to not be as agreeable on clarity with AGS. A GIA cert "costs more" and has a better marketability, as it's more widely recognized and known than AGS.


----------



## Sexypiggy

I went to take a look at the certificates of the two rings today

both were precision/symmetry/polish excellent

the 1 carat H VS2 stone:
depth   59.3%
table    60%
crown    33.6
pavilion   40.6

the 0.96 carat F VS1:
depth     62.1%
table      54%
crown     35.1
pavilion   40.6

I ran both through the HCA and they got similar scores. For the 1 carat stone, the table seems rather large? .. the HCA scored it a 'very good' on light return and excellent on everything else. I'm assuming this is because of the table size..Is that bad >< ?

It seems most stones I see have a table of 53 - 58

I spoke to my fiance and he basically said pick whatever stone will make you happy. However he did not really want to go under a G in color (he is willing to put in slightly more $$ if need be )


----------



## Laila619

The 1 carat H does have a large table.  It's what's called a 60/60 stone.  These stones have their fans.  It will be very bright and white looking.


----------



## ame

BOOO the 1ct is disappointing. That had so much promise til the table. Damn.

I don't care for either, to be honest. But if you go with the 1ct, you're gonna have less rainbow/fire and more white. So the "sparkle" is gonna be less and the white glimmer will be more.


----------



## outtacontrol

luciness said:


> I went to take a look at the certificates of the two rings today
> 
> both were precision/symmetry/polish excellent
> 
> the 1 carat H VS2 stone:
> depth   59.3%
> table    60%
> crown    33.6
> pavilion   40.6
> 
> the 0.96 carat F VS1:
> depth     62.1%
> table      54%
> crown     35.1
> pavilion   40.6
> 
> I ran both through the HCA and they got similar scores. For the 1 carat stone, the table seems rather large? .. the HCA scored it a 'very good' on light return and excellent on everything else. I'm assuming this is because of the table size..Is that bad >< ?
> 
> It seems most stones I see have a table of 53 - 58
> 
> I spoke to my fiance and he basically said pick whatever stone will make you happy. However he did not really want to go under a G in color (he is willing to put in slightly more $$ if need be )



We must not forget that these are tiffany diamonds! Don't get hung up on numbers! Just pick the biggest stone and it will be beautiful!!

I can't wait to see


----------



## ame

Tiffany sells dogs too. Just bec its got their name on it doesn't guarantee a top performer.


----------



## Sexypiggy

Hmmm...I think I will ask the SA to keep searching for me. Smaller tables seem to look better. 

Hopefully he can find some nice stones while I am overseas

Getting a reply out of him is like pulling teeth tho 
><

Thanks so much for the help!!


----------



## ame

If you can get a 55 table and a depth maybe around 59-61 then you're likely to get a winner  But 55-57 is a good range for table, and 60-62 is a good range for depth. Too bad he can't email me. lol


----------



## LeeMiller

I think getting hung up on the numbers will drive you and your fiancé nuts.   Frankly I have a pair of old cut diamonds in my earrings and they have amazing sparkle even though you couldn't tell from a number on a cert.


----------



## ame

Luci--What is the MOST IMPORTANT factor for you in this ring? Size? Color? Clarity? What specifically? If you want to break 1 carat, go down on specs, don't settle for a stone smaller than you ultimately want just to keep the color and clarity higher. But I would avoid getting a 60/60 without seeing that in person.


----------



## outtacontrol

LeeMiller said:


> I think getting hung up on the numbers will drive you and your fiancé nuts.   Frankly I have a pair of old cut diamonds in my earrings and they have amazing sparkle even though you couldn't tell from a number on a cert.



I agree TOTALY! 

It's all about what sings to you!


----------



## Longchamp

ame said:


> Luci--What is the MOST IMPORTANT factor for you in this ring? Size? Color? Clarity? What specifically? If you want to break 1 carat, go down on specs, don't settle for a stone smaller than you ultimately want just to keep the color and clarity higher. But I would avoid getting a 60/60 without seeing that in person.



I've been reading this thread and in no way in the market for an e ring.

I wanted to jump in and say if I was..you ame are who I'm going to call.

You are so knowledgeable and helpful.


----------



## Sexypiggy

For me the most important things would be

Size and cut 
Color 
Clarity

Clarity I am willing to go down to Vs2 (as long as I can't see anything with my eyes I don't care)

Color... Preferably G, however H would be ok if the cut and size were good

I guess my main concern is a stone that faces up decently and does not look "dull". So I would like one that is not more than 60.5% in depth. Seems like Tiffany stones are all pretty decent in terms of color and clarity but the cut varies SO MUCH!


----------



## Sexypiggy

I agree with long champ  thank you so much Ame I learnt more here than I ever did talking to the Tiffany SAs!


----------



## jssl1688

it would be even more informative to go on pricescope and do more homework to understand about diamonds and what the ultimate goal is in looking for the ring of your dreams. as some said, don't get hung up on the HCA tool. it's good for weeding out the bad, but it doesn't always guarantee the stone will outperform one that doesn't rate excellent on HCA.


----------



## ame

Longchamp said:


> I've been reading this thread and in no way in the market for an e ring.
> 
> I wanted to jump in and say if I was..you ame are who I'm going to call.
> 
> You are so knowledgeable and helpful.


Aw thanks. I try to help  I want people to at least make an educated decision when they're buying something like this. It's an expensive purchase, and while everyone's tastes and budgets vary, it's still important to know the most you can going into it!



luciness said:


> For me the most important things would be
> 
> Size and cut
> Color
> Clarity
> 
> Clarity I am willing to go down to Vs2 (as long as I can't see anything with my eyes I don't care)
> 
> Color... Preferably G, however H would be ok if the cut and size were good
> 
> I guess my main concern is a stone that faces up decently and does not look "dull". So I would like one that is not more than 60.5% in depth. Seems like Tiffany stones are all pretty decent in terms of color and clarity but the cut varies SO MUCH!


Ok so size and cut quality rank. So what I would seriously do say I want to see the biggest stones I can in my budget. If you get a well cut H or I stone, you're not going to see much if any warmth in that stone, because it's going to have the right amount of light return. Trust me and the others on this. You do not NEED a G. I know your mind likes a G, you do not need it, and none of your friends or family will know you have below a G unless you tell them or show them a cert.  Only you and your fiance will know that and it's none of anyone's damn business!  The lowest I believe Tiffany's goes in their solitaires is really a VS2 (I know in some cuts they go lower to an SI1 but I think the rounds stay at VS2). But to be more specific to the SA, tell him you want the biggest VS2 stones you can get in your budget and to get you the reports on those. That way you get size over 1ct, and you can see what's available in your budget. Then we can go over cut quality from there. Ask him to show you the reports if he won't email all the details. 



luciness said:


> I agree with long champ  thank you so much Ame I learnt more here than I ever did talking to the Tiffany SAs!


Absolutely. I think it's a shame they were not willing to educate you on cut. 



jssl1688 said:


> it would be even more informative to go on pricescope and do more homework to understand about diamonds and what the ultimate goal is in looking for the ring of your dreams. as some said, don't get hung up on the HCA tool. it's good for weeding out the bad, but it doesn't always guarantee the stone will outperform one that doesn't rate excellent on HCA.


Yes, it would. I do think though, that in this case, it's going to be unhelpful as she's in a situation where she cannot leave Tiffany, and that is generally a non-Tiffany-friendly situation over there.  

Also, it also doesn't seem this particular salesperson is as willing to provide her with all the data necessary to get the HCA score.


----------



## km8282

I'm in the US, and typically visit the boutique in NYC, so please forgive my ignorance with this question! 

How come the SA can't have you come to the boutique and show you am array of diamonds? Aren't they in the store? My understanding was anything below 3 carats was stocked in most T&Co, and anything larger specially shipped in (I believe from NYC in the US).

Or did you do this and just weren't interested in the diamonds they had? 

I feel terrible you are going through all of this! You must just want your E ring so you can flaunt it already.


----------



## doctorswifey

ame said:


> Tiffany sells dogs too. Just bec its got their name on it doesn't guarantee a top performer.



+1 on this. Don't get all caught up in the numbers, but I wouldn't want a diamond that faced up small for it's carat weight either...


----------



## Sexypiggy

They do have some diamonds in the store however the selection is very limited and they typically have to do an international search and get things shipped in - you US residents are so lucky ! Maybe the best diamonds are reserved for display in the New York store? 

Last time I was there to complain about my diamond the SA had to search for ages to find a 0.91 and 0.83 ring. 

Apparently in Australia we also cannot see the inclusion diagram until the certificate is shipped AFTER we purchase the ring. The reasoning behind this is when they print it out there may be dust on the paper that will show up like an inclusion so it will be deceptive :S


----------



## ame

I would be less worried about the plot, and more interested in the angles.


----------



## km8282

luciness said:


> They do have some diamonds in the store however the selection is very limited and they typically have to do an international search and get things shipped in - you US residents are so lucky ! Maybe the best diamonds are reserved for display in the New York store?
> :S



I don't know, Luciness... After all this trouble Tiffany is causing you, they should put you on a plane, send you to NYC, and let you pick your diamond already!! LOL


----------



## bellapurse

longchamp said:


> i've been reading this thread and in no way in the market for an e ring.
> 
> I wanted to jump in and say if i was..you ame are who i'm going to call.
> 
> You are so knowledgeable and helpful.



+1


----------



## surfergirljen

LeeMiller said:


> I think getting hung up on the numbers will drive you and your fiancé nuts.   Frankly I have a pair of old cut diamonds in my earrings and they have amazing sparkle even though you couldn't tell from a number on a cert.



THIS! Don't take all the fun out of it!


----------



## claudia09

surfergirljen said:


> THIS! Don't take all the fun out of it!



Agreed. It's suppose to have a special meaning, just let it be whatever speaks to you and your fiancé. I can understand if you were doing this bc you were upgrading but don't over do it now. You want to look back and still remember it fondly and have it symbolize the romantic side of your relationship. Don't turn your ering into a piece of jewelry where you went out of your way to maximize the carat weight..  You might drive him crazy.

Besides you don't want to turn into a mine is bigger than yours competition. You can always just buy another diamond ring as a cocktail ring later on!


----------



## bunzilla

Sorry to hear that u weren't happy with ur stone. I think u might just have to be a bit patient for the search as they said that they r a bit low in stock. 

I don't really believe that they only keep the best ones in NY though n also I do believe they do have "better" ones. 

My Tiffany setting ering has 55% table n 60.6% depth. So they do sell them... Maybe it's quite rare!? I'm not sure. But yer the search of that might be a bit difficult. N its a lot of money so get whatever that makes u happy! And good luck!!


----------



## QTbebe

sorry to hear your story, are you still on vacation? I'm wondering how long you had the ring until you decide to exchange it? and were they OK with the exchange? they didn't give you any problems?


----------



## Stacey D

You need to go contact Tiffany's and let them know. Don't just suck it up.


----------



## km8282

Hey OP,
Any update? Hope all is going well with your search for the perfect diamond!


----------



## Allisonfaye

luciness said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Thank you for your responses. While I do agree that it is not a competition to see who has the biggest ring (nor do I want to make it one) I am quite disappointed for a few reasons.
> 
> 1.  We went to Tiffany because we did not want to go to another jeweler and spend the time and effort to research and analyze the different rings. We expected a ring from Tiffany would be of excellent quality and standard. I know we are paying a premium for the brand, however we expected that Tiffany would have minimum standards in regard to cut color and clarity as compared to a local jeweler.



This was your mistake. You can't assume they have a superior product without doing your homework, especially on such an expensive purchase. The thing that they do have that is superior to their competition is marketing. They want to sell you on the idea that they have better diamonds. When you go into a Tiffany, they hardly have any diamonds that are above an H color. Personally, I would not pay for a VVS diamond. You pay a huge premium for that and it just isn't necessary. The naked eye can't perceive an inclusion in a lower clarity diamond. I don't know if there is anything Tiffany will do or not. My guess is they will try to convince you that the diamond that you bought is great. The sizing thing is a different issue. You have to fix that. 

Next time, spend some time on Pricescope and do your homework! There are plenty of people with nothing at all better to do than to advise you on what diamond to buy. Can you return the Tiffany ring or not now that you have had it sized? Assuming size is important to you (and there is NOTHING wrong with that), you can get a much bigger diamond on GOG or Blue Nile that has a great color with a lower clarity that is eye clean. When I look for diamonds, I look at F-G color, SI 1 (eye clean) and an ideal cut. Just so you know, you can get away with a lower clarity on a round brilliant as opposed to other cuts like an emerald, which would show inclusions more easily. Again, do some research.


----------



## ame

As much as we try, there are just a lot of folks that like the brand here vs over there.


----------



## Susimoo

Hi Luciness

I have been thinking about you! Have you had any more options from Tiffany?

I hope the ring of your dreams is in the pipeline!

Looking forward to your update.


----------



## Sexypiggy

Hey guys!

Sorry about the lack of updates. I went on vacation and after I came back the Purseforum app on my ipad won't sign me in anymore!!

I emailed the Tiffany guy a few times and he was quite slow with his responses so I went into the store on the weekend.

NY has reassessed the ring and they have given the approval for us to make an exchange so he is now in the process of finding another diamond (he said he has no idea how long it will take since apparently I am 'picky').

HOPEFULLY he will come back to me this week or next week with some options.. such a stressful experience!


----------



## ame

Did he actually say that to you? This guy sounds like a tool. And if so I would contact NYC or someone above him, bec he does have a boss, and see if there's someone you can work with there on the selection til it's done and complete the transaction with maybe someone else close to home.


----------



## skyqueen

luciness said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Sorry about the lack of updates. I went on vacation and after I came back the Purseforum app on my ipad won't sign me in anymore!!
> 
> I emailed the Tiffany guy a few times and he was quite slow with his responses so I went into the store on the weekend.
> 
> NY has reassessed the ring and they have given the approval for us to make an exchange so he is now in the process of finding another diamond (he said he has no idea how long it will take since apparently I am 'picky').
> 
> HOPEFULLY he will come back to me this week or next week with some options.. such a stressful experience!


Stick to your guns...this guy works for YOU, trying to make YOU happy. 
This is Tiffany's, after all...they have loads of diamonds for you to choice from. He knows your basic perimeters, just a tweak here and there.
Drama King!


----------



## km8282

luciness said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Sorry about the lack of updates. I went on vacation and after I came back the Purseforum app on my ipad won't sign me in anymore!!
> 
> I emailed the Tiffany guy a few times and he was quite slow with his responses so I went into the store on the weekend.
> 
> NY has reassessed the ring and they have given the approval for us to make an exchange so he is now in the process of finding another diamond (he said he has no idea how long it will take since apparently I am 'picky').
> 
> HOPEFULLY he will come back to me this week or next week with some options.. such a stressful experience!


Can you request a new SA at this point? This one has really turned this into a dreadful experience for you


----------



## etk123

ame said:


> Did he actually say that to you? This guy sounds like a tool. And if so I would contact NYC or someone above him, bec he does have a boss, and see if there's someone you can work with there on the selection til it's done and complete the transaction with maybe someone else close to home.



+1, you deserve way better treatment that that


----------



## neenabengals

luciness said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Sorry about the lack of updates. I went on vacation and after I came back the Purseforum app on my ipad won't sign me in anymore!!
> 
> I emailed the Tiffany guy a few times and he was quite slow with his responses so I went into the store on the weekend.
> 
> NY has reassessed the ring and they have given the approval for us to make an exchange so he is now in the process of finding another diamond *(he said he has no idea how long it will take since apparently I am 'picky').*
> 
> HOPEFULLY he will come back to me this week or next week with some options.. such a stressful experience!



If your SA really did say that, I would be fuming.  What did you say back to him?  

I would have pointed out that if he was in your shoes, paying what you are paying for your engagement ring, I am sure he would be bloody 'picky' too!  Idiot.


----------



## Ferdi_the_yak

luciness said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Sorry about the lack of updates. I went on vacation and after I came back the Purseforum app on my ipad won't sign me in anymore!!
> 
> I emailed the Tiffany guy a few times and he was quite slow with his responses so I went into the store on the weekend.
> 
> NY has reassessed the ring and they have given the approval for us to make an exchange so he is now in the process of finding another diamond (he said he has no idea how long it will take since apparently I am 'picky').
> 
> HOPEFULLY he will come back to me this week or next week with some options.. such a stressful experience!



Luciness, which Tiffany store are you visiting? I've been working with an SA from the Sydney store and have been treated with far more respect than this guy has treated you - and we haven't even bought anything yet! I've been following your thread from the beginning and am very interested to see how things are progressing. I'm shocked they've refused to email diamond Certs to you, that's crazy! Agree with everyone else that you need a new SA!

Best of luck to you and I hope you get the ring of your dreams!


----------



## Sexypiggy

I am working with an SA at the Collins street store in Melbourne. *sigh* at this stage I don't want to change an SA and have to go through the whole experience of explaining everything again. I think I will just get my ring finalized with him and never return to collins st again. Such a pity since i have shopped there a lot the past year. I will go to another Tiffanys for the wedding bands. 

My finances little brother went to the Tiffany in chadstone and was given a much better experience. They even got a bottle of champagne and diamond polish. When I told my SA about this he said he had no idea tiffany diamond polish even existed and that he couldn't comment on the practices of other stores!!

Still waiting on a reply from him...


----------



## ame

Honestly if you have no answers by tomorrow, I'd contact the manager of the other location and explain what is going on, and tell them where you are, esp if you have it in writing that NYC approved replacement.


----------



## km8282

I agree with Ame. At this point, it may be worth repeating the story and finding a new SA so you can finally have your ring. 
This is a disgrace. I'd call today and demand a resolution. This SA seems to have no idea what he is doing, or just doesn't want to do it.
Maybe tell a fib that your family has planned an engagement party in two weeks and you would like your ring before that. It isn't unreasonable considering its been a long time you've been going through this.


----------



## annam

ame said:


> Honestly if you have no answers by tomorrow, I'd contact the manager of the other location and explain what is going on, and tell them where you are, esp if you have it in writing that NYC approved replacement.


 
+1 
I think your salesman forgot he works at Tiffany and they have a level of customer service. I think even if you have to explain everthing, I would go elsewhere and get the level of service you deserve.


----------



## ame

Seriously! It's expected that they will seriously bend over backwards. For the pricepoint, you're being given extraordinary service, or supposed to be. Our local store operates like this guy unfortunately.  I would raise a little hell.


----------



## Sexypiggy

Hey guys,

He finally emailed me today with a ring which he is getting sent in for me to take a look.

The stats given to me are:

1.00ct +
H VS2
61% depth 
56% table

Nothing else so far however he said he will give me a call once it is in

xx crosses fingers xx


----------



## cung

Keep us posted about the come out. Hopefully it is gonna be a beautiful stone and will make you happy after all


----------



## ame

Sounds promising. Look forward to hearing what you think in person.


----------



## Love rocks

Hi

This SA needs to find another calling in life! I have been reading this thread and after just visiting the NYC Salon for a tour last weekend arranged by my amazing SA, it is obvious to me that you need to complain BIG TIME!
Tiffany's excel at marketing and customer service is what they are ALL about. With out us behind them with word of mouth marketing and referral...they are nothing and believe me in the right ears your sad story will get action! you deserve much better than this! You should have been on your way delighted at this point with your new Tiffany ring, something beyond your expectation. your SA has completely failed you.

my suggestion.....call Tiffany customer service NOW and tell them your story. they have 800 numbers on there sites for each country  so it will cost you nothing and all calls are recorded. they will want to hear your story.. Trust me! 

At this point you should have been flooded with info, options and there best choices that would please you...and then some! demand better treatment and you WILL receive it.They have everything to gain by keeping you VERY Happy for MANY years!

The SA is not doing his job plain and simple ,if he was instead of writing this post I would have been congratulating you on you beautiful new diamond ring....DO IT ...COMPLAIN officially and I have a feeling you will come out the winner in the end.


----------



## Carnel

I can't believe this issue hasn't been solved yet...at this point I would contact Tiff's headquarters.

I happened to have a minor issue with another high end jeweler a couple of years ago and after three months escalated it to their headquarters...solved in one week when the store kept saying I shouldn't be so impatient after three whole months! 

Given the amount at stake in your case I believe they will be more than willing to please you once they are aware of the situation.


----------



## Love rocks

Carnel said:


> I can't believe this issue hasn't been solved yet...at this point I would contact Tiff's headquarters.
> 
> I happened to have a minor issue with another high end jeweler a couple of years ago and after three months escalated it to their headquarters...solved in one week when the store kept saying I shouldn't be so impatient after three whole months!
> 
> Given the amount at stake in your case I believe they will be more than willing to please you once they are aware of the situation.


Absolutely!


----------



## Love rocks

ame said:


> Honestly if you have no answers by tomorrow, I'd contact the manager of the other location and explain what is going on, and tell them where you are, esp if you have it in writing that NYC approved replacement.



Any updates....thinking about you hope you get a resolution soon....


----------



## Sexypiggy

Hey guys 

So i went into Tiffany yesterday to take a look at the ring that was shipped in and I must say it was love at first sight!

It was a H color VS2 but shone very nicely and most importantly *faced up decent for its carat weight*! 

I took the ring under all sorts of lighting and could not tell any yellow at all

The stats (from what I remember) are:
H
VS2
1.02 carat
61% depth
56% table 
34.7 crown 
40.7 pavilion 

he also brought in another E color diamond with similar specs but in the end it was the H diamond that really 'sang' to me.

We had to pay slightly extra however I am very happy!

My precious is currently on it's way to be resized...can't wait to post reveal pics when I get it back!!!


----------



## etk123

Congratulations! It sounds gorgeous, can't wait to see it!


----------



## cung

Congratulations! Finally everything is solved and you get your ring, and more important, that's the ring you truly love. I bet you could not wait to get it back after resizing. Pls do post pics once you get it.


----------



## ame

Excellent. If it sings, that's a winner!!! can't wait for handshots!


----------



## Sexypiggy

I just got the diamond certificate today and am a bit panicky as the inclusion map shows a crystal right in the MIDDLE of the table!!!

When I saw the ring I didn't notice any eye visible inclusions however I've been reading online how not all VS2 are eye clean. 

Would a Tiffany diamond be okay? I really doubt they would accept a diamond with a big black dot in the MIDDLE bit am a bit scared now


----------



## burberryprncess

luciness said:


> I just got the diamond certificate today and am a bit panicky as the inclusion map shows a crystal right in the MIDDLE of the table!!!
> 
> When I saw the ring I didn't notice any eye visible inclusions however I've been reading online how not all VS2 are eye clean.
> 
> Would a Tiffany diamond be okay? I really doubt they would accept a diamond with a big black dot in the MIDDLE bit am a bit scared now



Can you see the crystal with your naked eye?  If not, then it's fine and I call that eye clean.  On the other hand, you might be able to see the crystal with the loupe.


----------



## Sexypiggy

That's the thing, I'm not too sure as the ring is getting resized. 

If its only visible under the loupe then that's fine. I would THINK tiffany won't have eye visible inclusions?

Also, are crystal inclusions always black?


----------



## burberryprncess

luciness said:


> That's the thing, I'm not too sure as the ring is getting resized.
> 
> If its only visible under the loupe then that's fine. I would THINK tiffany won't have eye visible inclusions?
> 
> Also, are crystal inclusions always black?



You didn't check out the stone thoroughly without the aid of the loupe to make sure it was eye clean when you examined the stone?  It should be eye clean because Tiffany has high standards when it comes to clarity and I think they only accept eye clean stones.  

Not all crystals are black.  Can you post the plot?


----------



## burberryprncess

Honestly, if you did not notice the inclusion when viewing the stone without the aid of the loupe, then it is probably eye clean.  You really need to stop worrying so much and start enjoying the ring, which represents love and commitment between 2 souls coming together as 1.  You being so stressed out over the ring will stress out your fiance, and planning a wedding is stressful enough.


----------



## Sexypiggy

burberryprncess said:


> Honestly, if you did not notice the inclusion when viewing the stone without the aid of the loupe, then it is probably eye clean.  You really need to stop worrying so much and start enjoying the ring, which represents love and commitment between 2 souls coming together as 1.  You being so stressed out over the ring will stress out your fiance, and planning a wedding is stressful enough.


you are right 

i guess I am being an unnecessary drama queen!

The ring was lovely when I saw it and seeing the plot doesn't change that

I can't wait to get it back


----------



## ame

No, not all crystal inclusions are black, many are clear/white. Some are even colored, and are badass under magnification.  If you didn't see it without a loupe, it's probably eye clean and if you liked the stone when you viewed it, I think you'll be ok. You didn't buy a report, you bought a diamond and a ring. I can't think of any situation where Tiffany sold a VS2 with a black inclusion right in the table that was eye visible. I think they're pretty careful about that.  None of the melee in my channel set band have black inclusions even.


----------



## cung

I really think you should not worried abt that crystal flaw either, if you did not see it. Tiffany only sells eye-clean diamonds, so it won't be an issue. Stop being panic and enjoy your ring when getting back from resizing. Congrats on your new ring.


----------



## annam

I havebeen lurking in this thread but I am so happy for you. I agree with the other posters. You love the ring. Can't wait to see modeling pics!!!


----------



## Carnel

Thank you for the update, it's good to know Tiffany could find a better looking diamond...congrats on your e-ring


----------



## Mrs. Mac

Can't wait to see it!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## karo

Great news! Can't wait to see your new ring


----------



## joanneminnie

Definitely go and do something about both issues. You are the one who is going to wear that ring everyday.... Make sure you feel happy whenever you look at it! Otherwise it will always torture you...


----------



## joanneminnie

Sorry... Seems like I missed something. Congratulations on the new ring!!


----------



## Sexypiggy

Finally got my ring back!! I am so excited !!! iPhone pics


----------



## Sexypiggy




----------



## AndieAbroad

Wow, congratulations! It looks like all the extra work was worth it...your ring faces up HUGE!


----------



## cupcake34

I love it!!

Can you share the measurements with us?


----------



## Lovefour

Congrats! So happy it all worked out for you. Stunning!


----------



## km8282

Beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## pinkmonster

congratulations! it looks absolutely stunning !


----------



## Sexypiggy

Thanks everyone =D

It is 1.02 carat H VS2
6.49mm

It's very hard to capture an accurate pic ^^

I am over the moon!!


----------



## Sexypiggy




----------



## aaluv

So pretty, love it!  Looks amazing and huge on your finger!  Would you mind sharing your ring size?

Enjoy it, especially after all your hard work!  =)


----------



## Sexypiggy

Thanks  thanks for all the help too !!

My ring size is 2.75


----------



## aaluv

That is tiny, helps in the diamond looking huge!!!  =)


----------



## Monica

It's gorgeous!!! Well worth the wait!


----------



## ame

Looks GREAT! And friggin massive on your hand. Does it fit properly now!?! 

Also: damn your small fingers. :censor:


----------



## etk123

It's gorgeous!! Wear it in good health and post more pics!


----------



## Sexypiggy

Thanks everyone ! Thanks Ame !!!!

It fits perfectly now. 

I put it next to my friend's F color and I can see a slight difference in color at some angles but I don't care.

Oh, and also the crystal inclusion I talked about is absolutely not visible at all. It's very very sparkly even in low light

I will try to capture some better pics


----------



## ame

Perfect! Side by side, you might, but in normal viewing? Hell naw!

So glad you are happy! And yes, MORE PHOTOS PLEASE.


----------



## annam

Wow. It's lovely. You have such tiny fingers. I feel so self conscious here. 
So glad you love the ring. Yeah!


----------



## Kissmark

It is gorgeous and the perfect size for you! Congrats


----------



## scarlet555

Such a beautiful ring!  Congrats and show us more pictures


----------



## Sexypiggy

Next to 1.02 F color.. 

Camera doesn't capture the color difference. 

The F color is also 1.02 carats however the side profile and prong angles on the ring look completely different. Looks like the height the diamond is set depends a little on the jeweler who does it too. 

Thanks for letter me share everyone =)


----------



## MatAllston

Congrats and the ring looks beautiful on you. Have you given any thoughts on which band to pair this ring with?


----------



## cupcake34

It's so beautiful........... congrats!


----------



## scarlet555

I came back to drool... Definitely precious, and amazing.  Your tiny size is envious!  Good decision with the color.


----------



## Mrs. Mac

Stunning!!! And I agree.  It looks huge!!!!   Sooo happy for you!!!!


----------



## etk123

Woohoo! Gorgeous rock!


----------



## phillj12

Looks beautiful!


----------



## phillj12

Looks beautiful!


----------



## Sexypiggy

MatAllston said:


> Congrats and the ring looks beautiful on you. Have you given any thoughts on which band to pair this ring with?



I am leaning towards the Tiffany channel cut one at the moment with a spacer however I am going go to cartier and try their bands on too. 



Thanks everyone ))


----------



## skyqueen

Just lovely...congrats!


----------



## LoveLikeCrazy

gahhhh it looks HUGE on your tiny fingers!!! Congrats!


----------

